

Show HN: ServerSlide - Lua Cloud Application Platform - _ServerSlide_
http://serverslide.com

======
larubbio
If you want to run lua in the cloud you can look at moai cloud
<http://getmoai.com/moai/moai-cloud/> it is targeted at game devs but the
cloud piece is straight lua I believe.

------
kristianp
It would be good if you at least had a blog explaining what lua
features/technologies you are going to make use of. A few tweets and bullet
points is way too terse.

It looks like test marketing to me.

------
al_james
Wow, a homepage with some bullet points. Really detailed! Where is the API
doc?

------
jacques_chester
You haven't shown HN a thing. It's vapourware at the moment.

